# My journal



## KEFE (Oct 15, 2006)

I will be posting in here the workout and stuff.It is a workout that I made, and gave to oen of the football players at my school, because he wanted to get a big chest like mine.Here is the routine.

Monday-chest

Stretch 5-8 minutes
Pullovers 3x 12
Light wieght bench press 3 sets 12,8,6
Bench press heavy 5x5
Barbell bench press negatives 3 of 2-3 reps
Barbell incline bench 3x5
Barbell decline bench 3x5
Barbell bench press partial reps 5x3
pushups 3xfailure

Tuesday-bicep,tricep

Dumbell bicep curls 3x10-15
Barbell preacher curls 3x15
Pushdowns 3x10-12
Db tricep extensions 3x8
CG bench press 3x8-12

Wedesday-Shoulders,back

Side raises 3x8-12
Behind neck presses 3x10-15
Shrugs 3x12-15
Pulldowns to front 3x10-15
Pulldowns to back 3x10-15
Cable rows 3x10-15

Thursday-legs

Squats 4x10-15
Leg extensions 3x10-12
Leying leg curls 3x10-15
one legged leg entensions 3x8


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2006)

> gave to oen of the football players at my school, because he wanted to get a big chest like mine.Here is the routine.




You are the man Kefe!  
Your still my idol.


----------



## MyK (Oct 15, 2006)

I will be surprised if you make more than 10 entries!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

KEFE said:


> I will be posting in here the workout and stuff.It is a workout that I made, and gave to oen of the football players at my school, because he wanted to get a big chest like mine.Here is the routine.
> 
> Monday-chest
> 
> ...


hhmm..let's see:
you have EIGHT exercises for chest @ approximately 200 reps..
(WAY too many)

in contrast:
you only have two exercises for your shoulders. (and NEVER do anything behind you head: There isn't any added benefit and only places rotators in bad position)
and basically 2 exercises for your back..which is one of the largest muscle groups on your body. (the tothe front and to the rears are basically same exercise, slightly different angles)

If you can't 'kill' the muscle group with 3 exercises or less, you aren't going intensly enough. You are overtraining one part of your body and not taking care of anough business w/ the rest.

in other words: the workout sucks. Goback to basics. Not to be mean, but you have been on the boads long enough to know this. And now you are trying to give bad advice to someone else...

I know....jr. high/ high school: "hey..how much can u bench, dude?"
you want to help your friend? teach him right.

Suggestion:
- limit to 3 exercises for chest
- add either bicep or tricep w/ chest 
(do the other bi or tri day w/ either delt or back day)

For back: do a pull up/pull down exercise; rowing exercise, and lower back

Delts: prefer to do you presses first; lat raises will pre-fatigue your delts, presses will suffer, add somethinig in for rear delts

legs: maybe calfs instead of 2nd leg extension exercise.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2006)

If I take a shit all over this first page, this would be the best most journal in history of IM.

Hmm...Ill get the corn!


----------



## KEFE (Oct 17, 2006)

Mondays workout was good and also todays workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

What an entry!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 17, 2006)

c'mon dipshit...make the wokout entrys.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

I will be surprised if he makes more than *2 *entries


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

MyK said:


> I will be surprised if he makes more than *2 *entries


I believe he made an entrie into kenwood already.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I believe he made an entrie into kenwood already.



really! I assumed Kenwood was the top!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2006)

MyK said:


> really! I assumed Kenwood was the top!


They take turns.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> They take turns.



thats nice of them!


----------

